# Levantine Arabic: my pleasure/you're welcome/don't mention it



## sarllou18

Hi!
can anyone transalate 'dont worry', or 'my pleasure' in the Shaami dialect.
Context: Someone thanked me for sending them something and I just want to tell the in the Shaami dialect that its my pleasure etc.


----------



## shining_star24

In MSA, we say بكل سرور ( be kool sororen) for my pleasure, I think that in shaami dialect they would say such as in Palestinian dialect
ولو، ما في شي من الواجب/ واجبك . However, we can wait for other suggestions.


----------



## arabist

What about لا شكر على الواجب?


----------



## shining_star24

That is correct too but it sounds more Fusha for me.


----------



## elroy

shining_star24 said:


> In MSA, we say بكل سرور ( be kool sororen) for my pleasure,


 In this context, I would say هذا من دواعي سروري

I would use بكل سرور to mean "gladly" or "that would be my pleasure," when agreeing to do something for example.


> I think that in shaami dialect they would say such as in Palestinian dialect
> ولو، ما في شي من الواجب/ واجبك . However, we can wait for other suggestions.


 Good suggestion.


----------



## yasmeena

I usually reply with a مية أهلين (for "you're most welcome").


----------



## sarllou18

shining_star24 said:


> In MSA, we say بكل سرور ( be kool sororen) for my pleasure, I think that in shaami dialect they would say such as in Palestinian dialect
> ولو، ما في شي من الواجب/ واجبك . However, we can wait for other suggestions.


 
Ok, so would that statement be used to say something colloquial such as 'no worries' or is it used for 'my pleasure' soley?


----------



## shining_star24

I use it for " my pleasure" only. 

For "no worries" , I am not sure if it has a colloquial meaning that I don't know. But as far as I know, It is the equivalent to ما تقلق/ تخاف


----------



## sarllou18

what about: ولو، ما في شي من الواجب/ واجبك  is that equivalent to 'my pleasure' in shaami?Thanks!


----------



## shining_star24

As far as I know, Shaami dialect is almost the same of Palestinian one so they would use ولو، ما في شي من الواجب/ واجبك which indicates " my pleasure" in English.

I am sorry if my first explanation was not clear. Hope this one clarifies the ambiguity that occurred.


----------



## elroy

shining_star24, if someone said "shukran" to you, would you really say "bikuli suruur"???


----------



## P22T33

In Egypt, it's common to say:
'El afw'  (_Don't mention!_) العفــــو
'Taht amrak' (_At your disposal_) تحت أمرك
'Taht amrak fi aye wa't' (_At your disposal at any time_) تحت أمرك في أي وقت


----------



## elroy

P22T33 said:


> In Egypt, it's common to say:
> 'El afw'  (_Don't mention!_) العفــــو
> 'Taht amrak' (_At your disposal_) تحت أمرك
> 'Taht amrak fi aye wa't' (_At your disposal at any time_) تحت أمرك في أي وقت


 The second and the third one would not be used if someone thanked you for a gift.


----------



## P22T33

When thanking for a present in Egypt, the common response would be:

'Ma kansh fih day'ie' (There was no need to ...!) ما كانش فيه داعي

'Ma kansh fih lezoum' (There was no obligation for you to ...!) ما كانش فيه لزوم

'Ta'abt nafsak or nafsik' (You've bothered to ...!) تعبت نفسك

'Kattar kheirak' (May your goodness flourish!) كتر خيرك

'Rabena yiekhalik' (May God keep you!) ربنا يخليك

My favorite is the last one.


----------



## shining_star24

elroy said:


> shining_star24, if someone said "shukran" to you, would you really say "bikuli suruur"???



It depends on the situation, here the context is to reply to someone who thanked us for sending him a gift. As I mentioned before, my way to reply is ما في شي من واجبك/مقامك. there is another way people say here which is على راسي والله but this would be so colloquial. 

However, I don't really use هذا من دواعي سروري I know that it is a correct and fusha way to reply for someone.
It might be that I mistakenly used to say بكل سرور as a fusha way to express the same idea!


----------



## elroy

Okay, but the question is about the response.


----------



## shining_star24

Yes, I do use بكل سرور when someone says thanks to me
( for a present i gave him/her).


----------



## elroy

With all due respect, I think that that's a misuse and that I think you have in fact been confusing that expression with هذا من دواعي سروري.

بكل سرور doesn't make sense as a response to شكرًا.


----------



## Mahaodeh

You can also say: ولو، من فضلة خيركم أو ولو تددل\تأمر; I would probably use the second (tu'mur or titdallal) if they had asked for it.


----------



## sarllou18

shining_star24 said:


> I think that in shaami dialect they would say such as in Palestinian dialect
> ولو، ما في شي من الواجب/ واجبك .


 
hey shining_star24 could you write this in roman lettering pleae! would it be pronounced as 'walou, ma fee she minal waajib/wajbek?  Thanks


shining_star24 said:


> I think that in shaami dialect they would say such as in Palestinian dialect
> ولو، ما في شي من الواجب/ واجبك .


 
hey shining_star24 could you write this in roman lettering please! would it be pronounced as 'walou, ma fee she minal waajib/wajbek? Thanks in advance!


----------



## shining_star24

sarllou18 said:


> hey shining_star24 could you write this in roman lettering pleae! would it be pronounced as 'walou, ma fee she minal waajib/wajbek?  Thanks


Walaw, ma fee she men alwajeb/ wajabak (M) wajbek (F)


----------

